# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  trazi se rodilja iz splitskog rodilista za HTV!

## Felix

trazi se manje ili vise friska rodilja (do 2-3 godine) iz splitskog rodilista za emisiju na HTV-u o porodu u hrvata  :Smile:  

emisija ce ici u iducu srijedu, 8.10. emisija ide uzivo, a do tada treba biti gotov prilog o splitskom rodilistu.

javite se meni na pp ili jos bolje novinarki direktno:

elizabeta biočina
mob 099 634 7213
mail elizabeta.biocina@hrt.hr

----------


## Lala07

Ne kužim ovo friška dojilja od 2-3 godine?  :?

----------


## zrinka

friska rodilja a moze biti da je jos i dojillja

i da je rodila unazad 2-3 g u st rodilistu

 :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

pa zrinka to si ti!  :Wink:

----------


## Lala07

pa ako je rodila prije 2-3 godine onda nije friška a sigurno ni dojilja...   :Cekam:

----------


## zhabica

> pa ako je rodila prije 2-3 godine onda nije friška a sigurno ni dojilja...


 :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

da ne bi ispalo da zrinku uvaljujem evo i ja sam sve to. 

samo ne bi bas u medije, vec san se naizlagala do sad.  8)

----------


## *delicious mom*

tko jos doji 2,3 godine pobogu ?  :shock: 
negdje su vam bradavice sazvakane do bola   :Laughing:    8)

----------


## lizzy

dojenje tako dugo...aimeeeeee majko mila.......... :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

u 21.st  :shock: 

živio (kršitelj koda)  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zrinka

vidim ja da je nekome dosadno veceras pa se zabavlja

----------


## *delicious mom*

pa nije to zabava  8) 

nego ozbiljno...dojiti do trece godine ?sta to nije previse...

----------


## lizzy

aa šta bi trebali plakat  :Rolling Eyes:  

valjda i one koji imaju oprečno mišljenje imaju pravo napisat svoje mišljenje ili ??????

----------


## zhabica

> vidim ja da je nekome dosadno veceras pa se zabavlja


X

----------


## Muca

đizs

netko je na vikendu iz jankića

ccccccccccccccccc
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zrinka

ma nek se ljudi zabavljaju
ni prvi ni posljednji sto se cude

ajde ajde, za koju godinu, doci ce i oni na RMK   :Grin:

----------


## lizzy

jankića   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zhabica

> ajde ajde, za koju godinu, doci ce i oni na RMK


u majci _nisam s njima majkemi_   :Grin:

----------


## Nika

> ajde ajde, za koju godinu, doci ce i oni na RMK


  :Laughing:

----------


## *delicious mom*

> ma nek se ljudi zabavljaju
> ni prvi ni posljednji sto se cude
> 
> ajde ajde, za koju godinu, doci ce i oni na RMK


aj posto smo vec off   :Laughing:  
e ja sam nova, malo mi cudan ovaj forum...jel ima tema o seveovom eko uzgoju ?

----------


## lizzy

pa normalno da se neki ljude čude...neki žene na sami spomen RODE hvata iskonski strah....


čovjek bi se zapitao  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anjica

> čovjek bi se zapitao


sto bi se zapitao?

----------


## lizzy

da li su Rode općenito kao udruga tu da pmognu ženama ili bi se ta udruga mogla komotno nazvat SEKTOM ..

pa sad tu čitamm..mama ima dijete 13,5 mj...ima jedan obrok dohrane i to rižine pahulice...pa majko mila...to dijete vjerovartno ni žvakat ne zna....i onda jedna ovakva udruga to podržava...

pa baš me zanima kako pedijatri i doktori općenito gledaju na to....

to toliko forsiranje dojenja me tjera baš na suprotno....

a opće je poznata činjenica da dojenja djeca su puno bolježljvija od djece na adaptiranom mlijeku....šta god vi rekle o tome...

malo se raspitajte ili zaposlite neku majku koja nema pametnija posla osim promoviranja sisa neka malo prosurfa internetom pa će vidjeti kakvo je stanje stvari....

a ja također mogu imati svoje mišljene i mogu ga javno iznositi..

ipak živimo u demokratskoj državi  8)

----------


## ivarica

lizzy, delicious i lala 07
ja vas za par minuta banam
ako hocete ponovo na forum, od ponedjeljka pisite na anchie76@gmail.com

----------


## jaffa

Necu se svadat,nije mi namjera. Ali bannirati nekoga jer se ne slaze sa vasim misljenjem mi je   :Rolling Eyes:   Ili ne znate primiti male kritike. Dojim da,ne znam do kad cu, nadam se sto dulje. Al necu se time razvikivat okolo i omalovazavat one koji ne doje. To je samo moje misljenje. I bannirat nekoga jer mu je vasa promocija svega toga cudna. Toliko o pravima iznosenja vlastitog misljenja. Toliko od mene.   :Grin:

----------


## mamasrce

Malo evo citam postove i slucajno sam ovdje naisla... Pa odlucih vam napisati ukratko o jednoj situaciji koja se nije tako davno dogodila ovdje kod mene u Peru...Jedno jutro donjeli su nam jednoga djecacica od 18 mj. bio je tako u losem stanju da nije ni hodao,niti je jeo ista sto smo mu davali.... Medu nama osim mama (osoblja volontera) ima i bracnih parova.... koji uz svoju djecu pomazu i napustenoj, Kada je jedna od majki koja je jos dojila svoju 11 mj. curicu vidjela tog djecaka u kakvom je stanju,uzela ga je k sebi i pocela malo po malo dojiti i tako je nastavila odprilike 1 god. BILA JE TO NAJBOLJA TERAPIJA KOJA MU JE SPASILA ZIVOT. A sva njezina vlastita djeca su dojena da nekih 2 god. zdrava su i sretna kao i njihova majka.....

----------


## leonisa

> Malo evo citam postove i slucajno sam ovdje naisla... Pa odlucih vam napisati ukratko o jednoj situaciji koja se nije tako davno dogodila ovdje kod mene u Peru...Jedno jutro donjeli su nam jednoga djecacica od 18 mj. bio je tako u losem stanju da nije ni hodao,niti je jeo ista sto smo mu davali.... Medu nama osim mama (osoblja volontera) ima i bracnih parova.... koji uz svoju djecu pomazu i napustenoj, Kada je jedna od majki koja je jos dojila svoju 11 mj. curicu vidjela tog djecaka u kakvom je stanju,uzela ga je k sebi i pocela malo po malo dojiti i tako je nastavila odprilike 1 god. BILA JE TO NAJBOLJA TERAPIJA KOJA MU JE SPASILA ZIVOT. A sva njezina vlastita djeca su dojena da nekih 2 god. zdrava su i sretna kao i njihova majka.....


  :Heart:

----------


## Felix

jaffa, sve se moze reci na lijep nacin. nacin na koji su ove forumasice komentirale rad udruge ni s najruzicastijim naocalama ne moze se nazvati takvim.

jedno je ne slagati se s nekim i ulaziti u argumentirane rasprave, drugo je jeftino i djetinjasto prepucavanje.

----------


## jaffa

:Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> Necu se svadat,nije mi namjera. Ali bannirati nekoga jer se ne slaze sa vasim misljenjem mi je    Ili ne znate primiti male kritike. Dojim da,ne znam do kad cu, nadam se sto dulje. Al necu se time razvikivat okolo i omalovazavat one koji ne doje. To je samo moje misljenje. I bannirat nekoga jer mu je vasa promocija svega toga cudna. Toliko o pravima iznosenja vlastitog misljenja. Toliko od mene.


te tri korisnice nisu zbanane zato jer su rekle svoje misljenje, nego zato jer su dosle ovdje zajedno u akciji provociranja
suplje provokacije stvarno ne trebamo trpiti, pogotovo ne u vrijeme dok nam je osoblje foruma bilo okupirano za rodu jako vaznim akcijama

svaka od njih danas se moze javiti anchie, kako sam gore i napisala, i dobit ce pristup forumu

----------

